# Bob-Cat Snowthrower



## Arcticbrian8 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi guys this is my 1st post here...

I recently picked up this beast, a 197?'s Bob-Cat Snowthrower. It runs and drives great. It needs new tires/chains & impeller belt. 

I can't seem to find much info about them online. Can anyone provide any knowledge about this machine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and there are a few of those snow beasts floating around here. I am sure that someone more knowledgable will chime in, soon enough.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Everything I know is here. Be sure to check in with Steve Waite who I mention. He offers some parts right on Ebay.

They are neat machines, I enjoyed mine when I ran it. Simplicity and Crusader also did paddlewheels but the BobCat & latter Bear Cat machines seem to be the most common survivors.

Pete


----------



## Driftbreaker (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey I just got one of these snow throwers as well, I think mine must be a few years newer than yours, as it has different controls.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

It looks to me that it is prior to 1972. The code number on the engine will give you the year,month,day, and plant that the engine was made and it would be close to the manufacture date of the snowthrower. It looks like it's the original engine.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine is a 1978 and has the remote chute rotator. Was that an option or does it indicate a later model? The motor # should be stamped into the recoil cover, first two digits of the last set of #'s should be year, I believe. Mine was very hard to see until I sanded down the rust.:smiley-confused009:


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

The remote chute rotator was optional on these machines... on the 1824, advertising says it came standard, along with the tire chains... but Ive seen them without the rotator set-up as well. My 1971 7hp 1824 and my 5hp 820 both have them. I havent seen anything about this feature...yet.
The only options advertised that Ive come across for the Wisconsin Marine machines were size, the electric starter, and the uber-rare Bob-caT Snow Canopy... The ones Ive seen were similar to what all other brands utilized. Bob-caT's were pretty sturdy looking... a Yellow, rubberized-vinyl canopy, supported by aluminum tubes. I saw one on Craigslist a number of years ago. It was missing its aluminum mounting poles and I didnt act fast enough... Lighting doesnt seemed to have occurred until the 80's, as a Crary option...and later with the "Bear-Paw"...


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*CA?*



Driftbreaker said:


> Hey I just got one of these snow throwers as well, I think mine must be a few years newer than yours, as it has different controls.


Location: Dorrington CA? Ship that machine to New England please!


----------

